# Ruby's first "live" retrieve



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby had her first live retrieve yesterday, unfortunately I didn't have my camera on me at the time, so before I cleaned it this morning we did a wee bit of training with her prize.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome! Good girl, Ruby!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I just can't get over how adorable Ruby is... Just look at that sweet face!! What a good girl!! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ruby is such a beautiful girl! Good retrieve!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Love that Ruby   

I must be the only one that doesn't know what she caught? It has a short tail so I am pleased that you aren't eating squirrels. Oh no not the kids bunny :'( :'( :'(?

Well done Ruby.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nooo not the kids bunny hm, a wild bunny from the fields at the back of our house


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That's wonderful, soudns like you will be dining well in future 8) 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> That's wonderful, soudns like you will be dining well in future 8) 8)


with mum and dad producing 7 kids we were brought up on rabbit through the winter and fish through the summer, it'll be good to give the kids (mine) a taste of how we used to eat all those years ago


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah Ruby! You're really earning your keep! Ruby is just so beautiful !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Ruby. I see more rabbits in her future now that she knows she can catch them.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Her first one. How exciting. Ruby is pretty AND talented.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ruby is so adorable! 
I have never seen a wire haired V's in real life - only pictures and videos


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

SkyyMax said:


> Ruby is so adorable!
> I have never seen a wire haired V's in real life - only pictures and videos


she's not a full whv Skyymax, she's half wire half smooth, although I've seen full wire's that are smoother coated. I've sent a message to one of my friends to email me some pics of his whv,which is a very smooth one whereas her sister is a real wooly one, as soon as I get the pics I'll post them up.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Harrigab - I would love to see pictures!


----------

